

Show HN: TwitchPlaysPentumble My First Indie Game - Corun
http://pentumble.helftone.com/twitch.html

======
Corun
Implementation wise, it's using WebSockets to send relevant key up/down
events. A key is considered pressed if more than 50% of active users are
pressing the key (active users must have pressed a key in the last few
seconds).

